# US Army on Mount McKinley



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2008)

> Capt. Keelan McNulty traverses a crevasse during his Mount McKinley expedition.
> (Photo by 1st Lt. Graham Ward)









> Capt. Keelan McNulty surveys the majesty of the Alaskan mountain range during his climb of Mount McKinley.
> (Photo by 1st Lt. Graham Ward)









> First Lt. Graham Ward holds a coin from the 1st Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 25th Infantry Division at the summit of Mount McKinley. The coin was permanently deposited at the site.
> (Photo by Capt. Keelan McNulty)









> First Lt. Graham Ward, 1st Battalion, 24th Infantry Regiment, waves the battalion's colors at 17,200 feet during a Mount McKinley expedition.
> (Photo by Capt. Keelan McNulty)


----------



## car (Jul 16, 2008)

Waving the regimental colors somewhere they've never been before - Priceless!

*Army Strong!   Hooah!*


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome!!


----------

